# Erfahrungen mit Stahljigs



## StahljigErich (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum und möchte mich daher kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Erich, ich bin 59 Jahre alt und lebe und fische in Oberösterreich. Meine Leidenschaft ist das Jiggen auf Zander in der Donau. Ich fische schon seit ca. 25 Jahren (mit Unterbrechungen) auf Zander und habe dabei natürlich einige Erfahrung gesammelt. Trotzdem ist es für mich immer noch eine Herausforderung, Stellen in der Donau zu finden, an denen man regelmäßig mit Zanderbissen rechnen kann.

Eine weitere Herausforderung sehe ich darin, die Materialverluste und damit die Umweltverschmutzung durch Jigköder, insbesondere das giftige Blei so gering wie möglich zu halten. Meine Lösung seit 2017: Ich fische mit Stahljigs. Mangels Marktangebot Marke Eigenbau. Nach einigem Tüfteln und Experimentieren fische ich nun schon 3 Jahre lang mit meinen Stahlkopf-Montagen erfolgreich auf Zander und Co.

So sieht meine Stahljig-Lösung aus:






So sieht meine Offsetmontage mit beweglichem Stahlkopf aus:





Ich halte Stahljigs für eine gute Alternative zu Bleijigs und möchte meine Lösungsansätze und meine Erfahrungen gerne anderen Anglern zur Verfügung stellen, die mit der Umweltverschmutzung durchs Jigangeln auch nicht glücklich sind. In der Hoffnung, dadurch Infos und/oder Anregungen für eigene Ideen zu geben und so einen kleinen Beitrag zu leisten, die ohnehin vielfach geknechtete Natur und Umwelt etwas zu entlasten.

Zu diesem Zweck habe ich mir eine kleine private Stahljigs-Website gebastelt, auf der ich meine Lösungsansätze, Bauanleitungen und viele weitere Infos zum Thema (zB Größenvergleich zu Bleijigs) zur Verfügung stelle. Obwohl kein Shop, darf ich die Adresse aufgrund der Forumregeln hier leider nicht angeben. Aber wer Interesse hat, findet mit dem Suchbegriff *Stahljigs* rasch meine österreichische Website.

Nach 3 Jahren intensiverer Beschäftigung mit dem Thema, sehe ich Stahl immer noch als gute Alternative zu Blei an. Aber Stahl ist natürlich keine Universallösung und hat seine Grenzen. Doch gerade bei Angelarten, bei denen größere Bleimengen abgerissen werden (Grund- und Jigangeln in großen Flüssen) ist Stahl gut einsetzbar. Stahl ist ungiftig, billig, für das Fischen in leichter bis mittlerer Strömung ausreichend schwer (20% größerer Durchmesser) und abgerissene Jigköpfe verschwinden von selbst ungiftig aus den Gewässern, weil sie einfach verrosten. Die Ökobilanz bei der Herstellung ist zwar meines Wissens schlechter als bei Blei, aber wesentlich besser als zB bei Wolfram (Tungsten).

Neben dem Stahl halte ich auch die Verwendung von Sollbruchstellen für eine gute Möglichkeit, Materialverluste und damit Umweltverschmutzung gering zu halten.

Kurz zum Aufregerthema Angelblei-Verbot:
Ich bin gegen ein Verbot. Aber ich bin für einen frewilligen Umstieg auf ungiftige, umweltfreundliche Alternativen - vor allem bei Angelarten und -situationen, bei den viel Blei abgerissen wird und ein Umstieg relativ leicht möglich ist und nicht bedeutend teurer kommt. Für die Umwelt sollte es besser sein und wir Angler können damit leben. Vielleicht kann damit auch ein totales Bleiverbot verhindert werden, das ich als großen Nachteil ansehe, weil Blei in manchen Angelbereichen nicht leicht ersetzbar ist. Ist halt meine Meinung.

Eine ähnliche Meinung habe ich auch schon im Forum-Thema ‘Time to say Goodblei’ https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/time-to-say-goodblei.344605/ gelesen. Ich finde dieses Thema und dessen Einleitungsartikel sehr interessant und informativ und hätte vor, dort demnächst mal was posten.

Ich hoffe auf Interesse an meinen Stahljigs-Erfahrungen und auf interessante Diskussionen.
Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. Bei Interesse schreibe ich hier mehr Details zu meinen Lösungen und Erfahrungen. Kritik wäre mir am liebsten in konstruktiver Form .

Grüße
Erich


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

danke für den ausführlichen Bericht.

Auch deine Website finde ich sehr informativ.

Da werde ich wohl auch mal Sachen nachbauen.

::


----------



## StahljigErich (23. Februar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch deine Website finde ich sehr informativ.
> Da werde ich wohl auch mal Sachen nachbauen.


Danke.
Freut mich, dass du Interesse an meinen Lösungsansätzen hast. Welcher spricht dich am meisten an?


----------



## StahljigErich (26. Februar 2020)

Ein kleiner Nachtrag zu den Bildern im Startposting, um sich die Größe der Stahlköpfe etwas besser vorstellen zu können:
- Der Stahljig besteht aus einer 10g-Stahlkugel und einem 3/0-Jighaken
- Die Offset-Montage besteht aus einer 10g-Stahlkugel mit einem 5/0-Offsethaken und einem 9cm-Gummifisch

Für einen direkten Größenvergleich zwischen Stahl- und Bleijig habe ich dieses Bild angefertigt:
(Der Vergleich mit Beton ist auch noch drauf, weil ich schon öfter gefragt wurde, ob man nicht auch Köpfe aus Stein oder Beton [haben beide eine ähnliche Dichte] verwenden könnte.)




Der Stahlkopf hat einen etwa 20% größeren Durchmesser als der Bleikopf.
Der Betonkopf hat einen fast doppelt so großen Durchmesser als der Bleikopf.

Ich denke anhand dieses Bildes wird recht deutlich, warum ein Stahlkopf ganz gut fürs Jiggen geeignet ist, ein Betonkopf jedoch nicht.


----------



## StahljigErich (19. März 2020)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Bei Interesse schreibe ich hier mehr Details zu meinen Lösungen und Erfahrungen.


10 Likes beim Startposting werte ich als Interesse . Danke dafür!
Werde daher hier gelegentlich mehr Infos zu Stahljigs und Co. posten.

Das Thema heißt ‘Erfahrungen mit Stahljigs’, ist also natürlich auch dafür gedacht, dass andere Angler über ihre Erfahrungen mit Stahljigs oder auch anderen Stahlgewichten, zB Bullet- oder Dropshot-Gewichten, die es auch schon zu kaufen gibt, berichten.

Bei den Stahljigs gibt es inzwischen für die Meeresangelei ja auch schon eine professionelle, kaufbare Lösung. Dabei werden auch PVC-freie Gummiköder verwendet. Bei Interesse einfach nach ‚Innovativer Erfolgsköder‘ googeln. 
Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## StahljigErich (10. August 2020)

Hallo,

'Stahl statt Blei' im Praxiseinsatz.

Kleiner Donauzander (37cm), gefangen mit Stahlkopf-Montage


 Größeres Bild

Verwendete Montage: 12g-Stahlkopf mit 9cm-Flexifix-Gummifisch (Hier abgebildet ist ein 10g-Kopf)





- Der Stahlkopf ist beweglich montiert, dadurch ergibt sich eine andere Laufeigenschaft als beim klassischen Jig
- Köder, Stahlkopf und Stinger sind beliebig kombinierbar und rasch wechselbar, weil direkt am Snap eingehängt

In der Donau kommen Hänger häufig vor. Deswegen habe ich bei dieser Montage eine Sollbruchstelle sowohl für Kopf- als auch Hakenhänger eingebaut, damit es nicht bei jedem Hänger zu einem Totalbriss kommt, sondern nur der Teil, der tatsächlich hängt, abreisst und erneuert werden muss.

Vorteile der Sollbruchstellen:
- mehr Zeit fürs Angeln am Wasser, statt Montagen zu erneuern
- weniger Materialverluste, dadurch geringere Kosten
- weniger Jigangel-Müll im Gewässer

Realisierung der Sollbruchstellen:
Beim Kopf: Der Stahlkopf ist mit einem dünnen Draht umwickelt und damit im Snap eingehängt, der bei einem Kopfhänger reisst
Beim Haken: Das Stinger-Stahlvorfach ist die Sollbruchstelle. Es hält bei mir 5,5kg aus; das Stahlvorfach an der Hauptschnur ca. 8kg.
Wenn mit sehr starken Fischen gerechnet werden muss, können natürlich beide Tragewerte beliebig erhöht werden und man hat trotzdem die Vorteile einer Sollbruchstelle zur Verfügung, ohne ein höheres Fischverlust-Risiko zu haben, was ich schon öfter als Einwand gegen die Verwendung von Sollbruchstellen gehört habe.

Soweit ich durch die Trennung der beiden Sollbruchstellen festgestellt habe, hängt weit überwiegend (in mehr als 75% der Fälle) der Haken und nicht der Kopf, was man vielleicht eher annehmen würde.

Bei mehr Interesse: Bauanleitung und Detailinfos sind auf meiner privaten *Stahljigs*-Website (Kein Shop! Nur Infos) zu finden.

Grüße
Erich


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. August 2020)

Einfach nur Top und Danke fürs zeigen. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## StahljigErich (11. August 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Einfach nur Top und Danke fürs zeigen.
> 
> Grussen Michael


Hallo Michael,

danke.
Gefällt dir der Ansatz 'Stahl statt Blei beim Jigangeln' oder der Ansatz 'Einsatz von Sollbruchstellen zur Verringerung der Materialverluste beim Jigangeln' oder beide?

Erich


----------



## schwerhoeriger (11. August 2020)

Hallo Erich,

mir sagt da eigentlich alles zu. Ich bin aber schon über BA auf deine Seite gestoßen. 
Wenn meine Bleijigs aufgebraucht sind will ich mal ein Versuch mit dem Stahl starten.
Und immer schön weiter posten bei neuen Ideen.

Grussen Michael


----------



## StahljigErich (27. August 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> mir sagt da eigentlich alles zu.


Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Freut mich, dass dir meine Ansätze gefallen, beim Jigangeln weniger (giftigen) Müll in die Natur zu befördern.
Ich hätte eigentlich mit mehr Reaktionen bei diesem Thema gerechnet. Soweit ich Diskussionen beobachte, regt der Müll, den Andere sichtbar am Ufer hinterlassen, mehr auf, als der Müll, den wir Jigangler selbst durch Abrisse unsichtbar in den Gewässern hinterlassen. Obwohl der Müll am Ufer meist relativ ungiftig ist, was man beim Jigangel-Müll leider nicht sagen kann. Und man kann ihn auch nicht mehr (leicht) aus der Natur entfernen.
Mich beschäftigt dieser Müll jedenfalls mehr. Und euch?


> Ich bin aber schon über BA auf deine Seite gestoßen....
> Und immer schön weiter posten bei neuen Ideen.


Ok, dann weißt du, dass ich noch mehr Vorschläge und Bauanleitungen zum Verwenden von Stahlgewichten für's Spinn- und Grundangeln veröffentlicht habe, als ich hier im Forum bisher angeführt habe. Google listet sie unter 'Stahljigs'.


> Wenn meine Bleijigs aufgebraucht sind will ich mal ein Versuch mit dem Stahl starten.


Wenn du eine kleine Werkbank mit einem Schraubstock hast, bist du voll dabei. Als Werkzeug für die Bearbeitung der Stahlgewichte genügt für die meisten meiner Montage-Vorschläge eine Handmetallsäge und eine kleine Feile. Bei den Stahljigs wird bei größerer Drahtstärke des Jighakens eine kleine Flex oder ein Dremel-Werkzeug benötigt, da man einen etwas breiteren Schlitz erzeugen muss.

Erich


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. August 2020)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Ich hätte eigentlich mit mehr Reaktionen bei diesem Thema gerechnet. Soweit ich Diskussionen beobachte, regt der Müll, den Andere sichtbar am Ufer hinterlassen, mehr auf, als der Müll, den wir Jigangler selbst durch Abrisse unsichtbar in den Gewässern hinterlassen. Obwohl der Müll am Ufer meist relativ ungiftig ist, was man beim Jigangel-Müll leider nicht sagen kann. Und man kann ihn auch nicht mehr (leicht) aus der Natur entfernen.
> Mich beschäftigt dieser Müll jedenfalls mehr. Und euch?


Im aktuellen Anglerboard scheint das Vermüllen der Unterwasserwelt mit nicht abbaubaren Stoffen kein Thema oder nicht interessant zu sein.
Es geht sogar soweit, dass Themen ins Unterforum "Anglerlatein" verschoben werden, damit sie nicht mehr von allen gesehen werden können und der vermüllende Angler weiterhin als Gutmensch für die Umwelt dasteht, obwohl das Gegenteil der Fall ist.
Siehe beispielsweise:


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/kunststoffverbot-beim-angeln-zur-diskussion-eure-meinung.350344/


----------



## UMueller (29. August 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Anglerboard scheint das Vermüllen der Unterwasserwelt mit nicht abbaubaren Stoffen kein Thema oder nicht interessant zu sein.
> Es geht sogar soweit, dass Themen ins Unterforum "Anglerlatein" verschoben werden, damit sie nicht mehr von allen gesehen werden können und der vermüllende Angler weiterhin als Gutmensch für die Umwelt dasteht, obwohl das Gegenteil der Fall ist.
> Siehe beispielsweise:
> 
> ...



Ohne die Angler als Wächter der Gewässer sähe es noch ganz anders aus. Da sind einige abgerissene Kunstköder nichts gegen das was einige Zeitgenossen so versenken. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht ? Kein Angler verliert gern eine Montage. Kommt aber leider mal vor. Stahljigs als Bleialternative sind daher schonmal zu begrüßen. Diejenigen die sich aber so viel abreißen das es zum Problem wird sollten handeln. Sie sollten sich fragen warum sie schon wieder X Köder verloren haben und  erstmal bei sich selbst anfangen anstatt von vermüllenden Anglern im allgemeinen zu fabulieren. Was du hier betreibst ist Anglerbashing.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2020)

UMueller schrieb:


> Da sind einige abgerissene Kunstköder....


Du meinst Millionen von abgerissenen, teilweise sehr giftigen Kunststoffködern und anderen unnötigen Angelsachen, die nicht biologisch abbaubar sind.



UMueller schrieb:


> ... nichts gegen das was einige Zeitgenossen so versenken. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht ?


Ja, die anderen sind es. Klar. Das war mir in dem anderen Thread auch aufgefallen.
Es wird sehr häufig auf andere gezeigt. Die sollen erst etwas tun. Solange kann der Angler weiter das Gewässer mit z.T. giftigem, aber nie abbaubarem Kunststoff belasten.



UMueller schrieb:


> Was du hier betreibst ist Anglerbashing.


Nein, ich beschreibe die Realität.


----------



## StahljigErich (30. August 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Anglerboard scheint das Vermüllen der Unterwasserwelt mit nicht abbaubaren Stoffen kein Thema oder nicht interessant zu sein.
> Es geht sogar soweit, dass Themen ins Unterforum "Anglerlatein" verschoben werden...


Hallo,
freut mich, dass du hier gepostet hast. Es gibt doch Boardies, die das Thema Jigangel-Müll beschäftigt.

Ich habe dein Kunststoff-Thema gelesen. Ich fand die Stimmung dort ziemlich düster. Die Bereitschaft, gegen diese, von uns verursachte Umweltbelastung, was zu tun, fand ich nicht sehr groß. Vor allem abgegangen ist mir ein Wettbewerb an Ideen und konkreten Ansätzen, wie wir Angler selbst es bestmöglich angehen können, die von uns doch geliebte Natur nicht unnötig zu belasten, ohne aber auf unser Hobby und den Angelspaß verzichten zu müssen. Und zwar ohne uns von Aktivitäten (oder Nichtaktivitäten) der Hersteller ganz abhängig machen zu müssen oder darauf warten zu müssen.

Für das auch umstrittene Blei habe ich durch die Verwendung von (Eigenbau-)Stahljigs eine zumindest für mich zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden. Ich stelle damit seit jetzt schon mehr als 3 Jahren fest, dass ich auch mit dem unumstritten ungiftigen Stahl meinen Angelspaß beim Jiggen haben kann und damit meine Zander in der Donau fange. Ich habe in den Jahren, in denen ich mich ausführlicher damit beschäftige, fürs Jigangeln noch keine insgesamt bessere Alternative zu Blei entdeckt.

Mit dem Thema 'Vermeidung von Müll durch abgerissene Gummiköder', das u.a. dich sehr beschäftigt, möchte ich mich in Zukunft noch intensiver beschäftigen.
Zwei Ansätze habe ich bei meinen Stahljig-Lösungen ja bereits umgesetzt:
1. Verringerung von Material-Verlusten und dadurch Umweltbelastung durch die Verwendung von Sollbruchstellen, damit nur der Teil abreisst, der wirklich hängt.
2. Vermehrte Verwendung von Schwarzmeer-Grundeln als Ersatz für Gummifische, insbesondere NoAction-Shads beim Jiggen. 

Siehe mein 'Grundel-Jigsystem mit Stahlkopf' (Google findet Details dazu):





Abschließend noch kurz zur Verschiebung deines Themas in die Rubrik ‚Anglerlatein‘:
Ich finde es ok, dass ein Anglerforum ein Thema, das Angelgegnern Angriffsflächen bieten könnte, nicht öffentlich zugänglich macht. Aber es in eine offensichtlich falsche Rubrik zu verschieben, bedeutet doch auch, dass interessierte Boardies dadurch irregeführt werden, oder? Wer sucht schon Umweltthemen in der Rubrik ‚Anglerlatein‘?
Hast du ev. schon mal das Forum-Team gefragt, warum sie das trotzdem gemacht haben?

Grüße
Erich


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. August 2020)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Hast du ev. schon mal das Forum-Team gefragt, warum sie das trotzdem gemacht haben?


Nein, da das verschwendete Lebenszeit ist, was ich aus Erfahrung mit dem Team und den vom Team abgestellten Personen sagen kann.


----------



## StahljigErich (5. September 2020)

Es geht auch ohne Blei...

Kleiner Donauzander (40cm), heute gefangen mit Stahlkopf-Montage





Erfolgreiche Montage: Jig-System mit beweglichem 12g-Stahlkopf (wie hier gezeigt) und 4"-EasyShiner


----------



## Andal (6. September 2020)

In welchem Bereich der Donau bist du am fischen? Ich würde mir das mal gerne genauer auf Google Earth anschauen, um halbwegs einen Begriff zu bekommen, um mit meinen Verhältnissen vom oberen Mittelrhein zu vergleichen.


----------



## StahljigErich (7. September 2020)

Hallo Andal,
der Donau-Abschnitt, den ich hptsl. befische, heißt in Österreich ‚Revier Obere Donau‘. Er liegt im Bundesland Oberösterreich, beginnt in Engelhartszell, ganz in der Nähe der Grenze zu Bayern und endet beim Kraftwerk Aschach. Ich fische meist im mittleren Bereich, zB bei der Schlögener Donauschlinge, die vielleicht Manchen in Deutschland auch bekannt ist. Zumindest sind dort häufig Urlauber aus Deutschland anzutreffen. 

Da du etliche Infos, die fürs Zanderangeln relevant sind, nicht per Google Earth ermitteln können wirst, nachfolgend ein paar Angaben. Mehr gerne gegen konkrete Fragen.
Die Strecke ist ein Kraftwerk-Stauraum und hat im oberen Abschnitt starke Strömung, die nach und nach abnimmt. Es gibt hier kaum Buhnen. Die meisten und besten Fänge mache ich an eher unscheinbaren Plätzen in der freien Fließstrecke, eher ufernah bis 30m Entfernung in 3 bis 8 Metern Tiefe. Da komme ich meist mit 8- bis 16g-Stahlköpfen aus.
In der Fahrrinne ist die Donau häufig 10 bis 15m tief, an manchen Stellen auch deutlich über 20m. Der Untergrund besteht meist aus Felsen und Schotter (Kies), an flachen Stellen auch aus Sand. Abgesehen von einigen Schotterbänken gibt es durchgehend Steinpackungen. Das Wasser ist den Sommer über meist ziemlich trüb, oft mit erhöhtem Pegel. Ab September wird es klarer und niedriger (heuer noch nicht). Jigangler sind hier in der Regel deutlich mehr mit Hängern als mit Zanderbissen beschäftigt.

Freut mich jedenfalls, dass du dich über meine Gewässerverhältnisse informierst, um vergleichen zu können. Umgekehrt würde ich mich auch freuen, etwas mehr über die Verhältnisse am Rhein (ich weiß er ist lang) zu erfahren, denn ich habe schon öfter als Argument gegen Stahljigs gehört, dass die im Rhein nicht einsetzbar sind, weil dort wegen der starken Strömung fast nur Gewichte 20g+ benötigt werden. In diesem Fall sind die Stahlköpfe schon rel. groß. Ob sie auch zu geringe Sinkgeschwindigkeit aufweisen bzw. zu stark von der Strömung abgetrieben werden, weiß ich nicht, da ich bisher mit so schweren Köpfen nicht gefischt habe - auch nicht als ich noch Bleiköpfe verwendet habe. Ich fische irgendwie lieber an Stellen, wo man auch mit leichteren Köpfen auskommt (Hänger sind auch da noch häufig genug). Zander fängt man auch an solchen Stellen (mein PB 77cm). Aber auch du hast ja in deinem Chebu-Thema schon berichtet, dass du im Rhein an manchen Stellen mit 5g-Chebu-Gewichten auskommst und deine Zander damit fängst.


----------



## Andal (7. September 2020)

Mein Revier ist das ausgehende Mittelrheintal, so zwischen Neuwied und Linz und da vor allem die rechte Stromseite. Grad vor der Haustüre, in Bad Hönningen, haben wir eine sehr langgezogene Innenkurve, mit sehr, sehr ausgiebigen Flachstellen, keinerlei Buhnen und nur ein paar ufernahen Rückströmungen, die auch nur bei ganz bestimmten Pegeln etwas rausrücken. Aber wir haben hier auch wirklich reichlich Brutfisch, der so flache Bereiche schätzt. Deswegen auch so leichte und vergleichsweise zarte Köder, um ins Schema zu passen. Die üblichen und in der Presse gerne genannten "Rhein-Zanderstellen" sucht man hier vergebens. Aber die Zander sind hier!

Wenn die Sonne voll aufs Wasser dengelt, kauft man sich lieber einen Kaffee und geht erst am Abend raus. Dann geht aber was, weil die Brut noch näher ans flache Ufer zieht und mit ihr erst die Rapfen und wenn es fast dunkel ist, auch die Zander. Ausnahme Pegelstände über 250 cm am Pegel Andernach und wirklich trübe Tage. Hier gelten mir 10 gr. schon als sehr schwer. Oberhalb und unterhalb gibt es natürlich auch Stellen, wo das Wasser besser aufs eigene Ufer steht und man mit 10 gr. gar nicht erst anzufengen braucht. Aber da fische ich dann auch nicht mehr mit Jigs auf Zander, sondern nur noch mit Blinkern auf Rapfen - und das auch nur zu besonderen Zeiten und Bedingungen.

Aber das ist es genau, was mich reizt. Die Unterschiedlichkeit der Angelstellen an den diversen Gewässern. Und deswegen werde ich auch leicht kinskisch, wenn dann einer kommt und ein Pauschalrezept für einen ganzen Fluss ausruft. 

Fariatio delctat!


----------



## StahljigErich (22. November 2020)

Hallo,
wollte kurz informieren, dass es für alle, die Stahljigs testen oder verwenden wollen, sie aber nicht im Eigenbau herstellen wollen oder können, eine gute Nachricht gibt:

Seit Kurzem gibt es eine Firma, die Stahljigs anbietet.

Sehen so aus:




Die* Steel Jig Köpfe *sind aus Edelstahl. Sie rosten daher nicht wie meine. Das hat beim Handling einen Vorteil, aber auch den Nachteil, dass sie - einmal abgerissen - auch im Wasser nicht verrosten und außerdem ist das Material etwas teurer. Der Haken ist in den Schlitz eingepresst, nicht eingeklebt.

Anmerkung für die Redaktion: Ich hoffe, dieses Posting wird als wertvolle Info für interessierte Angler und nicht als unerlaubte Werbung verstanden. Ich möchte jedenfalls betonen, dass ich weder mit dem Hersteller noch dem Vertreiber dieser Stahljigs eine geschäftliche Verbindung habe.

Grüße,
Erich


----------



## DenizJP (23. November 2020)

@StahljigErich  Kleine Frage zu deinem Grundel-Setup.

Die Grundel taumel dann exakt wie ein GuFi an den Grund? Denn während der GuFi ja aus Gummigemisch abgestimmt ist bin ich mir net sicher wie das bei der Grundel ausschaut, da hier ja eigentlich die Muskeln die Flossen und dne Körper in Bewegung halten?


VG


----------



## StahljigErich (23. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Die Grundel taumel dann exakt wie ein GuFi an den Grund? Denn während der GuFi ja aus Gummigemisch abgestimmt ist bin ich mir net sicher wie das bei der Grundel ausschaut, da hier ja eigentlich die Muskeln die Flossen und dne Körper in Bewegung halten?


Hallo,

eine Eigenbewegung wie ein Gummifisch mit Schaufelschwanz macht die Grundel natürlich nicht. Ich würde es am ehesten wie Angeln mit einem NoAction-Shad sehen. Aber eben mit den Vorteilen, die nur ein Naturköder bietet.





Statt mit Bewegung punktet die Grundel vor dem Biss mit Geruch (ich ritze die Haut etwas ein) und Aussehen und beim Biss mit Konsistenz und Geschmack. Und der Köder bleibt natürlich auch fängig, wenn man ihn nicht bewegt.

Gegenüber dem Drachkovitch-System sehe ich den Vorteil, dass die Hängergefahr wesentlich geringer ist, weil keine Drillinge vorhanden sind, sondern eben wie bei Jigs nur ein Einzelhaken, der nach oben zeigt. Und das Montieren des Köderfisches ist auch einfacher.
Mein Ziel war, einen Jigköder mit Köderfisch statt Gummifisch zu bauen. Mit Grundeln geht das sehr gut, weil sie sehr gut halten (auch vorher eingefrorene), da sie ein sehr zähe Maulpartie haben.

Grüße,
Erich


----------



## StahljigErich (24. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

wollte kurz informieren, dass seit Anfang dieses Jahres ein weiterer Hersteller Stahljigs anbietet. Die Jigs sind aus normalem Stahl (nicht Edelstahl) und werden in 3 Varianten, was die Köderhalter betrifft, angeboten.

Mit Draht-Köderhalter:





Mit köderschonendem Schrumpfschlauch-Köderhalter:





und ohne Köderhalter:





Weiters werden die Köpfe auch allein angeboten:







Die Köpfe haben einen Hakenkanal, in den Haken verschiedener Größe eingefädelt werden können. So kann man auch den Jighaken seines Vertrauens verwenden und günstiger ist der Eigenbau natürlich auch.

Auch die Kugelhälften, aus denen der Kopf zusammengesetzt ist, werden extra angeboten. Ebenfalls für DIY.





Mehr Infos zu diesen neuen Jigs findet man, wenn man nach *Stahljigs News* googelt.

@Redaktion: Darf man hier auch einen direkten Link zur Herstellerseite angeben? [Edit Mod - bei eigenem finanziellem Interesse nicht! Siehe Forenregeln! Und auch im Zweifelsfall einfach drauf verzichten! Dann gibt's keine Diskussionen. Danke!]
@Mod: Danke für die Info. Dann lasse ich den Link weg. Ich habe zwar kein eigenes finanzielles Interesse an den Jigs, aber so habt ihr auch keine Arbeit damit, meine Aussage zu überprüfen.


----------



## StahljigErich (27. Februar 2022)

*Kleiner Nachtrag zu Thema Preise von Stahljigs:*
Stahl ist ähnlich preisgünstig wie Blei. Trotzdem sind Stahljigs bei kleinen Gewichten nicht günstiger als Jigs aus anderen Blei-Alternativen (abgesehen von Wolfram), wie der schon häufiger verwendeten Bismut/Zinn-Legierung. Meines Wissen nach liegt das daran, dass die Herstellung der Stahljigs aufwändiger ist, da einfaches Gießen wie bei Bleijigs nicht möglich ist, weil der Jighaken mitschmelzen würde. Der günstige Materialpreis wirkt sich dadurch erst bei etwas höheren Gewichten positiv auf die Gesamtkosten aus.

Ab Gewichten von ca. 12-15g ergibt sich aber schon ein Preisvorteil. Und er wird immer größer, je höher das benötigte Gewicht ist.
Das liegt daran, dass zB der Rohstoff Zinn sehr teuer ist. Er kostet derzeit ca. 19x (!) soviel wie Blei (Quelle). Auch bei Bismut ist es nicht viel besser. 15g Zinn zB kosten demnach bereits ca. 0,68 Euro. 15g Blei hingegen kosten nur 3,5 Cent. Stahl ist ähnlich billig.

Gegenüber den bekannt sehr teuren Wolfram (Tungsten)-Jigs besteht sowieso bei jedem Gewicht ein klarer Preisvorteil.


----------

